# postmap



## moscrates (Dec 13, 2008)

I can not run the postmap when you try to run me says:

postmap:warnig: valid_hostname:misplaced delimiter .lan
postmap.fatal:unable to use my own hostname
postfix/postmap[872]:ftall unable to use my own hostnme


I am raising a mail server for a school project and got this error when configuring postfixadmin



I appreciate your help in advance


----------



## Lowell (Dec 13, 2008)

Do you have a value set for [font="Courier New"]myhostname[/font]?  Is it the value that postmap claims it can't use?  Does it resolve in DNS?  

[You may run into trouble with other machines using such a name, but that may be a problem to handle later...]


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 13, 2008)

Postfix is not part of:

Base System  > Installing & Upgrading

Try http://www.postfix.org/docs.html


----------

